
Show HN: Quantum Machine Learning – Training with the Iris Dataset on IBMQ - joak
https://iris.entropicalabs.io
======
WilliamCapp
A nice visualisation of the training algorithm. The presentation details a
possible path for future QML research.

------
Quentinrastoux
Great way of presenting the algorithm's performances!

------
Ivan_Ramiro
Dear old iris flower set! Well done

------
joak
We are releasing the code as well...

------
Enewan
Great work!

